# thinkging about buying a new bow...what about bowtech?



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

right now i am shooting a hoyt x-tech i bought in 2004...but want something new or better any ideas?


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

bow tech is the best bows made in my opinion. They also donated two bows to me while I was in Iraq so we could start an Archery range. That makes me a little biased however they are a top of the line bow.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Two buddys of mine just love em...


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a Bowtech Guardian and its a great bow.Quiet,fast and smooooooooooooooooooooooooth.I shot the Mathews Switchback and liked it better(my opinion).I have not shot the new Drenalin.I think that all the new bows out there are great.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

just got a new bowtech black ice and LOVE IT!! I would recommend it to everyone.


----------

